
A list of resources to get your first users/signups - totololo
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1leGn6nlu96pIJ68dw3lzeKRRiIiC7jG2MCgEhMRiSZI/edit#gid=0
======
totololo
Jesse Leimgruber from NeoReach put together the following ranked list of ~300
places you can submit your product at launch:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1leGn6nlu96pIJ68dw3lz...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1leGn6nlu96pIJ68dw3lzeKRRiIiC7jG2MCgEhMRiSZI/edit#gid=0)

(stolen from YC Startup School's forum)

